# GSDs shot in yard



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't know what caused the neighbor to act in such a manner?!

Why I don't leave the dogs outside here!

Killuminati Family Needs Your Help!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

That is just sick. The police were not even going to press charges? I don't think it's up to them.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Someone needs to shoot him! Sorry if I seem bitter but I am just so sick of these cases and the law sucks! My heart breaks for the owner, I know I would probably be in jail for shooting the SOB myself!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

vat said:


> Someone needs to shoot him! Sorry if I seem bitter but I am just so sick of these cases and the law sucks! My heart breaks for the owner, I know I would probably be in jail for shooting the SOB myself!


 
Not if you are protecting yourself and property.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe it's just me but when I click on the link in the OP's post it goes to an affiliate marketing site - not a news story.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I can't get the link to work either.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh was shot in the head by our neighbor. It was dark, the neighbor's dog was down in our creek barking at something, Stosh went to investigate, my husband called him back but then the guy shot him. We're in TX, the guy said he thought Stosh was a wolf and was going to attack his dog, so he did have the right to shoot if people, property or livestock are threatened. Since it was unclear as to where exactly Stosh was at the time it was impossible to pursue any charges, except for discharging a gun at night. But those dogs were in their own yard weren't they?? There must be a law against that even if it's just discharging a firearm unlawfully.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Killuminati Needs Your Help!!**Killuminati Owner's Dogs Shot & Killed on Her Own Property!!*

A chilling and horrifying situation was sent to us from a Killuminati family member - Julie fostered the first dog we ever saved (Fendi, a mama pitbull, and her 3 puppies - now named Chelsea, Sean, & ........) - Julie adopted Fendi and a few months later also adopted Mac (a rotti) from Killuminati. Well, here's where it gets ugly....

Just a few days ago, a man shot and killed 2 of Julie's purebred german shepherds and wounded another shepherd BADLY! After a 7 hour surgery yesterday, Hugo is thought to pull through, but he's still in intensive care. Mac (the Killuminati rotti baby) was fortunate that his coloring and smaller size kept him hidden. 

This whole situation is absolutely sickening to me!! That idea of a neighbor coming on to private property to shoot one dog and kill two others, all while they are enjoying life on their own property....we CANNOT stand for this!! Please, please take a moment to help get justice for these animals. We can't bring them back, BUT we can help punish the man who did this. This week it was Julie, Hugo, and his siblings....next week it could be any one of us. Just because dogs are not people, doesn't mean they don't have a soul - that they don't feel - or that they deserved to be gunned down on their own property for no reason. Let's take a stand and let our community know that WE WILL NOT STAND FOR THIS TYPE OF IGNORANCE in our back yard! (literally) 

Please call or email the District Attorney in Julie's county: Stephen M Howe, 913-715-3000 email: [email protected]. Police report# 11001891 The police initially said they were not going to press charge or do anything to prosecute Ron Fish for the deaths and serious injuries to these great dogs. However, they have already gotten some calls/emails and as a result have agreed to at least look into the case. So let's flood their inbox and phone to MAKE SURE they look into this case. This can't happen again.... 



This is the message from the link.


----------



## Martial Law (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't understand, this guy broke quite a few laws, why is he not being prosecuted? criminal tresspassing, cruelty to animals, FELONY distruction of property. Something is not being said here.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

this struck me but i'd also like to know the story??

two years ago where i live a pure GSD was stolen out of someone's truck and dragged to death!! this husband and wife both got 5 years in jail.

linkage?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Something is wrong with this picture. The guy clearly broke laws and is not being prosecuted??


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

The article is pretty ambiguous all the way arround !


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Its very vague, there is a big portion of the story being left out.


----------



## Aescleah (Mar 28, 2008)

email sent 

Ashley


----------

